# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Duhani dhe demet qe ai shkakton...!!!

## new-man

*

Duhani (Nicotiana) eshte nje bime e famiiljes Solanaceae. Te njejtes familje i takojne edhe domatja dhe patatja.
Duhani, nenkupton bimen e familjes Nicotiniana te llojeve dhe tipeve te ndryshme te modifikuar apo jo te modifikuar gjenetikisht, me gjithe pjeset e saj.

Demet e Duhanit
Duhani gjate djegies çliron 4 mije lende, qe nga nikotina dhe monoksidi i karbonit (si pergjegjes kryesor per vrasesin nga duhani dhe demtimet e aparatit kardiovaskular) dhe deri te katranet, substancat me perberje benzopireni, kobalti radioaktiv, qe jane nder shkaktaret e kancerit te mushkerive. Ne qofte se do te bejme nje liste te demeve qe shkaktohen drejtperdrejt nga duhani, ato qe influencohen apo rendohen prej tij, ajo do te jete teper e gjate, por le te perqendrohemi mbi demet kryesore.
Duhani eshte pergjegjes per te ashtuquajturen epidemi te kancerit te mushkrive, sidomos ne gjysmen e dyte te shekullit XX-te, duke çuar kete kancer ne numrin nje te vdekshmerise se kancerit te meshkujt. Te femrat kanceri i mushkerive nuk ka rol paresor ne vdekshmerine, por rreziku prej tij, eshte rritur çdo 10-vjeçar me rritjen e perdorimit te tij prej femrave.
Eshte vertetuar se per çdo 20 cigare rreziku 15-fishohet. Kryesisht te piresit e duhanit, mosha kur ky shfaq simptomat e kancerit eshte rreth 50-60 vjeçe dhe prej saj njeriu mund te perfundoje edhe ne nje nderhyrje te mundshme kirurgjike. Por, siç e thame edhe me siper duhani shkakton nje liste te gjate demesh. I ashtuquajturi bronkit astmatik shpeshhere e ka pikenisjen nga duhani. Personat, qe kur gdhihen ne mengjes, puna e pare qe bejne fillojne te kolliten dhe nxjerrin nga goja gelbaze ne sasia mesatare. Te personat qe nuk pijne duhan mushkerite me ane te sistemit ciliar (qelizat me qime), vete pastrohet gjate gjithe dites, gje qe duhanpiresit nuk munden ta bejne kur sistemi i tyre ciliar ka dale jashte funksionit dhe mushkerite nuk jane ne gjendje ta nxjerrin gelbazen. Jane keta persona qe semuren me shpesh nga infeksionet pulmonare.
Por, demet me te medha shkaktohen ne sistemin kardiovaskular te gjakut. Duhani mbahet si nje nga faktoret kryesore ne demet Arterioskleroze te vazove (ngushtimi i eneve te gjakut) qe ne vetvete shkakton semundje iskemike te zemres, infraktin e zemres demtimin e sistemit nervor, si dhe te shume organeve te tjera. Eshte vertetuar se semundjet ishemike jane te pranishme 3.4 per mije, tek ata qe nuk pine duhan dhe 7.4 mije tek ata qe pine duhan. Tek ata qe pine 20 cigare ky rrezik trefishohet. Konsumimi i tepert i duhanit shton rrezikun per vdekje te papritur. Monooksidi i duhanit, nje nga perberesit e tymit, pakeson oksigjenin ne gjak, nderkohe qe nikotina nje nga perberesit e duhanit shton punen e zemres dhe te dyja shpetojne formimin e trombit (mpiksje gjaku) qe ngushton dhe bllokon anet e gjoksit. Ata qe jane konsumatore te duhanit, referojne qe e kane te pamundur per ta lene ate. Kjo eshte pjeserisht e vertete. Nikotina nje nga perberesit e duhanit zevendeson Acetin-Klinen, nje perberes qe ka rolin percjelles te impulsit nervor ne sinops (pjese e sistemit nervor qendror dhe atij periferik).
Organizmit, pas lenies se duhanit i duhet nje periudhe prej 40 ditesh qe te prodhoje sasine e duhur te Acetil-Kolines. Gjate kesaj kohe ish-duhanpiresve i eshte stresuar, nevrikosen edhe nga zhurma me e vogel, kane pergjumesi etj. Por, te gjitha keto veshtiresi kalohen me pak vullnet dhe kembengulje. Pirja e duhanit i shkakton deme edhe aparatit tretes. Keshtu duhani jep rrezik te larte per karcinomen e ezofagut. Kur kombinohet me pirjen e alkoolit ky rrezik shkon 150/1ne raport me popullsine jo-duhanpirese. Duhani, duke kontribuar ne vazokonstruksionin (ngushtimin) e eneve te gjakut te stomakut rrit perqindjen per ulcerin e stomakut, nderkohe qe rritet 2,7 here rreziku per kancer-stomakun.*

----------


## KUSi

Nuk thuan kot se duhani eshte per burra  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## bebushja

pijeni mo pijeni se u ben mire shume :perqeshje:

----------


## firaku

Lereni duhanin qe te dini se qka ju bene deme.

----------


## AnaH_M

tash duke lexu,kisha frig se me ik e dheza nje menjeher

mua personalisht me pengon me stomakkun kam probleme,shum pak mund te haj,nuk shtoj as nje kg kushedi cka me be,kam ushtru fitnes,kot,duhani sme len te shtoj hiq,sepse kur jam i uritur dhe smund te haj ne moment dhe posa e pij nje cigare me humbet me oreksi keshtuqe edhe kur ulem te haj,ha me pak se nje femij,edij se krejt prej duhanit e kam,por njeher per njeher sma rok ta le,qe 8 vite e pij.....besoj se do e le vetem kur te me thot mjeku lere se je ber katran :buzeqeshje:

----------


## E=mc²

Sa material qe kam per problemin e duhanit, pavaresisht qe jam konsumator dhe vete, po jashte mase shum. Nuk e di po ndjehem shum mire kur e pi dhe as nuk i coj nepermend ndonjeher pasojat qe mund te shkaktoje tymi vrasetar i duhanit. Pirja e duhanit eshte nder kontribuesit kryesore per vdekjet - e klasifikuara te shmangshme- ne SHBA. Sipas  Surgeon General pirja e duhanit mund te shkaktoje semundje kronike qe prekin zemren, sistemin e qarkullimit te gjakut dhe mushkerite duke dhene  deri ne 25 semundje te veçanta. Duhan piresit, perballen me situata kercenuese dhe vdekjeprurese nga me te rrezikshmet siç jane ataket e zemres dhe ishemite. Nga te dhenat e American Heart Association(2007) duhan pirja eshte pergjegjese per me shume se 437 000 vdekje çdo vit, nga te gjtha shkaqet, ku perfshihen ataket dhe infarktet e zemres. Rreth 34% e ketyre vdekjeve kanë lidhje me probleme kardiovaskulare. Por pavaresisht kesaj edhe joduhanpiresit jane gjithashtu te rrezikuar. Ekpsertet kane konstatuar se edhe joduhanpiresit te cilet jane te ekspozuar ndaj tymit te duhanit(ne shtepi apo pune) perballen me nje rrezik 30% me te larte te prekjes nga semundjet koronare se sa ato qe nuk jane te ekspozuar. Rreth 35 000 jo duhanpires, llogaritet te vdesin çdo vit nga semundjet koronare. Perveç kesaj, duhan pirja ka edhe nje kosto shume te larte ekonomike. Kostoja mjekesore per trajtimet e semundjeve qe vijne nga duhani e kalon shifren $157 billion dollare ne SHBA. Ndersa ne vendet e tjera magnituda e problemit rritet shume - duhan pirja ne bote shkakton apo kontribon ne 3.5 milion vdekje çdo vit. Duhani ndikon ne menyre te drejteperdrejte ne perkeqesimin e disa problemeve. Ne qofte se marrim shembull kancerin e mushkerive, i cili shfaqej shume rralle deri ne vitet 20 te shekullit te kaluar. Rreth viteve 1930( pasi kishin kaluar 40 vjet nga shperndarja masive e duhanit neper dyqane), studiuesit vezhguan nje rritje te numrit te personave te prekur nga kanceri i mushkerive. Ne 1950, studimi i kryer nga britaniket Richard Doll dhe Austin Hill, tregoi se duhan pirja eshte nje faktor i rendesishem ne lindjen e kancerit te mushkerive. Rezultatet e ketij studimi u publikuan gjeresisht dhe nxiten fushata te shumta anti-duhan neper bote. Perveç kesaj, ne vitin 1964 nje raport nga Surgeon General i SHBA-ve (zedhenesi i qeverise ne lidhje me shendetin publik) pranoi lidhjen midis duhanit dhe kancerit te mushkerive. Ndersa ne 1988 nje raport i dyte nga Surgeon General citoi se nikotina dhe produktet e duhanit shkaktojne varesi/dependence, sikurse heroina apo kokaina. Ndersa, sot perveç kancerit te mushkerive, semundjeve te zemres, çrregullimeve kronike obstruktive te mushkerive duhanpirja lidhet edhe me probleme te tjera si:

Aneurizmat te aortes abdominaleLeukimineKataraktetKancerin e cerviksit, veshkes, pankreasit, stomakut, fshikezes se urines, ezofagut laringut dhe grykesPneumonineSemundjet e gingives(mishit te dhembeve)SIDS(sudden infant death syndrome )

Kerkuesit kane llogaritur qe duhanpirja shkakton nje shkurtim te jetes mesatarisht me rreth 10 vjet, pavaresisht avancimeve ne parandalimin dhe kurimin e semundjeve te lidhura me duhan pirjen. Megjithate lenia e duhanit deri ne moshen 35 vjec, ben qe njeriu ti rifitoje ato vite te humbura dhe te jetoje sa joduhanpiresit. Sipas qendres amerikane per preventim dhe parandalim te semundjeve(CDC), me shume se 442 000 vdekje vijne nga përdorimi i duhanit (rreth 20% te vdekshmerise totale). Me shume se 179 000 te ketyre vdekjeve vijne nga sëmundjet kardiovaskulare duke perfshire ishemite. Duhan piresit kane rrezik te larte te shfaqjes se sëmundjeve kronike obstruktive te pulmoneve te cilat jane te pasherueshme. Personat qe pijne duhan, vdesin rreth 10-13 vjet me te rinj se te tjeret. Por edhe duhanpirja jovullnetare ose sekondare (nga tymi i duhanit) shkakton rreth 3000 vdekje çdo vit nga kanceri i mushkërive dhe rreth 300 000 mije infeksione te traktit respirator mes femijeve. Sipas CDS, duke iu referuar sasise dhe struktures se paketave te cigareve te diteve te sotme, rreth 6.4 milion njerëz me te vegjel se 18 vjeç do te vdesin parakohe si rezultat i sëmundjeve te lidhura me duhanin. Ndersa kostoja e drejteperdrejte mjekesore e përdorimit te duhanit ne SHBA llogaritet ne 75 bilion dollare çdo vit. CDC citon se ne ditet e sotme numri i amerikaneve qe konsumojne produkte te nikotines eshte 25%, nga 50% qe ishte ne vitet 60. Kjo përqindje do vije duke zbritur per shkak te politikave edukuese qe ndiqen çdo vit, te cilat synojne te edukojne njerëzit dhe te rinjte per toksinat që përmbajnë cigaret dhe problemet qe vijne nga konsumimi i duhanit. Duhani permban me shume se 4000 perberes kimik, ku përfshihen:
* Nikotina. Nje substance kimike adiktive(qe shkakton varesi) e cila arrin ne tru per me pak se 10 sekonda dhe jep efekte ne gjithe trupin. Kjo eshte cilësuar dhe substanca pergjegjese per varesine ndaj cigares.
* Tar. Nje term qe perdoret per te përshkruar substancat kancerogjene qe përmbahen ne tymin e duhanit dhe qe formojne në mushkëri nje substance te ngjitshme te ngjashme me katranin.
* Monoksid Karboni. Zevendeson nje pjese te oksigjenit ne gjak. Me me pak oksigjen shumica e organeve dhe struktura e eneve te gjakut demtohen me kalimin e kohes.Kjo mund të çoje në forcim te arterieve (arteroskleroze). Duhan pirja mund te jape efekte shkatërruese per organizmin e njeriut, veçanërisht mbi sistemin kardiovaskular. Eshte kontribuesi kryesor i hipertensionit, insuficiences kardiake, infarkteve, ishemive, semundjeve koronare..etj. Duhani eshte balancuesi kryesor ne sëmundjet e zemres mes burrave dhe grave. Mes joduhan pirësve, burrat jane me te predispozuar per te pasur semundje te zemres se sa femrat( te cilat skane arritur menopauzen akoma). Megjithate femrat te cilat konsumojne duhanin kane nje rrisk 6 here me te larte per tu prekur nga keto semundje. Ky rrezik behet edhe me i madh nese keto femra perdorin pilula kontraceptive. Grate shtatezena dhe ato te gjirit, rrezikojne shëndetin e femijes nese konsumojne cigare apo produkte nikotinike, si para apo pas lindjes. Duhan pirja prek sistemin kardiovaskular ne keto menyra: Stimulon formimin e koagulave te cilat me pas mund te bllokojne nje ene gjaku. Demtojne zona te mureve te arterieve. Kjo gje mundëson depozitimin e pllakes yndyrore ne keto zona, duke shpier ne forcim te eneve te gjakut(arteroskleroze). Rrit nivelin e LDL-ve(kolesterol i keq) dhe yndyrnave te dëmshme duke rritur rrezikun per arteroskleroze. Njekohesisht ul nivelin e HDL-ve ( kolesterol i mire). Ka lidhje me vdekjet e papritura kardiake te te gjitha llojeve si tek meshkujt dhe tek burrat. Produktet e tjera si çamçakezet me nikotine apo cigaret e dredhura jane gjithashtu te dëmshme. Pirja e cigareve te quajtura lehta apo pirja e duhanit me llulle mbart po të njëjtën mundesi per prekje nga semundje te ndryshme kanceroze. A e keni pyetur ndonjehere veten se pse eshte kaq e veshtire te lesh cigaren? Pergjigja eshte relativisht e thjeshte: nga efektet dipendente te nikotines ne tymin e duhanit. Por nje mekanizem gjithashtu fshihet pas kësaj. Nikotina ndikon mbi Sistemin Nervor Qendror, duke shkaktuar çlirimin e epinefrines, nje hormon qe shkakton nje rritje te energjise te organizmit. Nje efekt sedativ(qetësues) fillon pasi efekti i epinefrines bie. Me pas kemi progres drejt simptomave te mungeses(se cigares) e cila e shtyn individin te ndezë nje cigare tjeter. Nje aspekt tjeter kercenues rreth duhanit( apo ndonje droge tjeter) eshte se përdoruesi i saj behet koshient mbi komponentin aditiv(dependent) te substances  ne kete rast nikotines. Rrjedhimisht numri i cigareve qe duhen pire per te arritur perseri te njëjtin stimul energjik metabolik eshte me i madh, duke bere qe përdoruesit te shtojne sasine e duhanit te pire ne menyre te vazhdueshme. Ne menyre te natyrshme kjo veshtireson lenien e cigares. Sa me e madhe te jete sasia e nikotines ne qarkullim e gjakut, aq me e veshtire do te jete lenia e cigares dhe aq me te shumta do te jene simptomat e mungeses (te cigares) ku mund te përmendim:

IrritimDeshire per te pire(zharg.mu ça hunda)Veshtiresi per tu përqendruarVeshtiresi ne fjetje

Rritje te oreksit( disa eksperte besojne ne te kunderten sepse njerëzit ushqehen me shume pasi heqin dore nga duhani per shkak te rifitimit te plote te shijes) Keto simptoma mund te nisin brenda pak oreve pas pirjes se cigares se fundit, rendohen me shume me kalimin e kohes duke arritur kulmin pas disa ditesh dhe me ne fund fillojne te zhduken pas disa javesh. Por jo te gjithe duhanpiresit krijojne varesi nga nikotina. Kjo varesi behet me e dukshme ne rastet e: Përpjekjeve te dështuara por serioze per te lene duhanin Simptomave te mungeses(te cigares) gjate periudhave kur keni vendosur te hiqni dore nga duhani. Pirja e duhanit, pavarësisht se përdoruesi eshte ne dijeni te nje semundje qe ka dhe qe duhani e perkeqeson, siç jane sëmundjet kardiovaskulare, respiratore dhe kanceri. Perdoruesi ka krijuar tolerance ndaj nikotines si pasoje e akumulimit te saj ne trup. Kjo sjell ulje te efektit te nikotines, duke bere qe përdoruesi te rrise sasine dhe shpeshtesine e marrjes se duhanit. Nikotina eshte gjithashtu adiktive( shkakton varesi) ne menyre fiziologjike. Ajo pengon uljen (renien) e nje impulsi nervor(acetilkolines), i cili eshte pergjegjes per vigjilencen (gjallerine), kontrollin e dhimbjes, mesimin dhe memorien. Rrjedhimisht duhani te stimulon memorien dhe vigjilencen, permirson pergjigjen mentale dhe kohen e reagimit. Duhan pirja mund te ndikoje edhe ne humorin e personit duke stimuluar çlirimin e hormoneve dhe substancave te trurit pergjegjese per kenaqesine ku mund te përmendim: dopaminen, beta endorfinen, epinefrine, norepinefrine, argininen dhe vazopresine. Nikotina gjithashtu zvogëlon stresin dhe pergjigen e ashper te organizmit ndaj situatave stresuese. Ne përfundim, mund te themi se nikotina ndërpret oreksin sidomos ndaj ushqimeve te pasura me karbohidrateve. Per disa njerëz, vetem te mbajturit apo te ndezurit e nje cigareje, i jep kenaqesi. Per shkak te ketyre efekteve adiktive emocionale dhe fizike, shume persona mund te vazhdojne te kene deshire dhe mall per te pire cigare edhe shume muaj pasi e kane lene ate. Me fjale te tjera, personat mund te kene nevoje emocionale per te pire duhan, pavarësisht se nikotina nuk ndikon me fizikisht tek ata. Per ish-duhan piresit te cilet mund te tentojne te fillojne perseri duhanin eshte e këshillueshme dhe e rekomandueshme qe te flasin me nje shok te ngushte, te aferm te tyre apo nje mjek profesionist.
Duhani eshte burimi i vetem natural i nikotines dhe cigaret përshkruhen si mjet per te transportuar ate. Nikotina eshte nje substance e pazakonte sepse mund te veproje si stimulues dhe qetësues kur absorbohet nga trupi. Mënyra se si ndodhin këto reaksione të dyfishta nuk është bërë e qartë akoma.Nikotina arrin trurin per 10 sekonda. Aty ajo ndryshon aktivitetin metabolik dhe elektrik te trurit si dhe rregullon aktivitetin e hormoneve dhe neurotransmetuesve. Keto ndryshime japin keto efekte negative ne organizem:

Rrisin ritmin e zemres me 5 deri ne 10 rrahje ne minute per shkak te çlirimit te hormonit te stresit (adrenalines).Ngushtim i eneve te gjakut qe rezulton ne rritje re presionit te gjakutGrumbullim i madh i pllakëzave te gjakut që mund të shkaktojë trombozë, emboli(bllokim i eneve te gjakut) apo dhe infarkt.Shtim te sasise se peshtymes dhe djerses se prodhuar.Shtim të aktivitetit te zorreve, çka mund te shkaktoje diarre.Shtim te sekrecioneve bronkiale dhe dobësim te muskujve respiratorStimulim i sistemin nervor qendror, që në doza të larta shkakton nauze, tremor apo konvulsione.Shtim i glukozes ne gjak, por ulje te nivelit te insulines. Prandaj shume duhanpirës e kane paksa më të lartë nivelin e glukozës në gjak(hiperglicemi).

Ndjeshmeria qe njerezit kane ndaj nikotines eshte e ndryshme dhe organizmi i tyre e asimilon ate me shpejtesi te ndryshme. Kjo gje mund te llogaritet, me shpeshtesine dhe deshiren qe shfaqin njerezit per te pire cigare. Ne momentin qe nikotina nuk gjendet me ne organizem, atehere individi menjehere fillon e ndjen efektet e mungeses se saj. Studimet kane treguar se mospirja e cigares per me shume se 4 ore mund te ndikoje ne cilesine e punes suaj.
Mbidozimi me nikotine mund te jape keto efekte:

Ulcera te gojesDridhje muskuloreKrampe abdominaleTe vjellaDhimbje kokeVeshtiresi ne frymemarrjeKonvulsioneKolaps(humbje ndjenjash)Koma

Efektet e katranit( te tymit te duhanit) Tar eshte nje term qe perdoret per te pershkruar te gjithe substancat kancerogjene qe permban tymi i duhanit dhe qe formojne nje lende te ngjitshme te ngjashme me katranin brenda mushkerive. Kjo substance irriton(ngacmon) mushkerite dhe sistemin respirator dhe besohet se shkakton kancer, bronkit, emfizeme si dhe semundje kronike obstruktive te mushkerive. Paketat e cigareve te cilat permbajne me pak katran, nuk kane ndonje efekt permiresues, porse e nxisin perdoruesin qe te shtoje sasine e cigareve te pira. Efektet e monoksidit te karbonit nga duhanpirja. Monoksidi i karbonit eshte nje gaz pa ngjyre, pa shije dhe pa ere qe gjendet ne tymin e duhanit. Ai mund te clirohet gjithashtu nga kaldajat dhe motoret e makinave. Kur thithet me ane te duhanit dhe absorbohet ne gjak, monoksidi i karbonit fillon te zevendesoje oksigjenin ne rruazat e kuqe. Ne kete menyre monoksidi i karbonit transportohet ne organe dhe inde. Por nje gje e tille i demton organet sepse ato nuk furnizohen me sasine e nevojshme te oksigjenit. Pervec kesaj, kjo gje demton edhe strukturen e eneve te gjakut duke shtuar riskun per arterosklerozen, e cila perben nje nga shkaqet madhore te infarktit. Megjithese nivelet letale te monoksidit te karbonit nuk arrihen vetem nepermjet pirjes se duhanit, duhan piresit gjithsesi e formojne nje sasi helmuese ne trup. Helmimi me monoksid i karbonit mund te shkaktoje :

Dhimbje kokeNauzeMarramendjeLodhjePuls te shpejteErresim te ndergjegjesDhimbje kyceshKonvulsioneHumbje te ndergjegjesVdekje

Produktet e tjera te duhanit. Pervec paketave te cigareve (markave te zakonshme) ekzistojne dhe produkte te tjera te cilat permbajne duhan ku perfshihen:

Purot dhe cibuket(llulla)Cigaret me karafilCigaret e dredhuraCigaret e lehta(me pak katran)MarijuanaDuhani pa tym

Purot dhe cibuket shpesh konsiderohen si nje menyre me pak e rrezikshme per te pire duhan pasi tymi nuk thithet. Ka pasur nje rritje te perdoruesve te purove keto kohet e fundit sidomos tek te rinjte. Pavaresisht kesaj te dyja metodat e mesiperme rrisin ne menyre te ndjeshme rrezikun e prekjes nga semundjet e zemres, kanceri dhe semundjet periodontale (te mishit te dhembeve). Me pak fjale nuk ekziston nje menyre e sigurte per te pire duhan. Purot dhe cibuket mbartin te njejtat rreziqe per prekje nga semundje te zemres, te mushkerive apo kancerit. Pirja e purove rrit rrezikun e prekjes dhe vdekjes nga semundjet koronare. Ndersa pirja e duhanit me llulle apo cibuk 4-fishon rrezikun e prekjes nga kanceri i fytit, ezofagut, laringut, kolonit dhe pankreasit. Cigaret me karafil jane cigare te cilat permbajne nje lloj anestetiku(eugenol) qe mpin pjesen e prapme te fytit. Kjo substance dobeson refleksin gag, i cili eshte nje refleks qe mbron mushkerite nga thithja e materialeve te huaja. Pervec rrezikut te thithjes se lendeve te huaja, perdorimi i ketyre cigareve rrit mundesine e prekjes nga shumica e semundjeve te lartpermendura.
Bidis quhen cigaret e dredhura(te bera me dore) pa filter te cilat prodhohen ne Indi. Keto lloj cigaresh perdoren ne mase ne SHBA, sidomos nga adoleshentet dhe kane hyre ne mode se fundmi. Kjo edhe per faktin se shiten lire dhe prodhohen me aroma dhe shije si luleshtrydhe, vanilje apo cokollate. Pavaresisht kesaj ato leshojne me shume katran dhe nikotine se sa cigaret normale. Rreziku per prekje nga semundje si bronkiti kronik 4 fishohet ne keto raste. Cigaret e lehta dhe te cilat zakonisht permbajne rreth 50% me pak katran, jane me te rrezikshme. Kjo per faktin se duhanpiresit te cilet fillojne e perdorin keto lloj cigaresh shtojne frekuencen e pirjes se cigareve dhe e thithin ate me thelle(ne menyre qe te ndjejne te njejtin efekt), duke rritur rrezikun e prekjes nga kanceri ne zonat e thella te mushkerive. Marijuana Shume njerez mendojne se te pish marijuane eshte me e shendetshme se sa te pish cigare. Por kerkuesit kane zbuluar se marijuana permban toksina po aq te rrezikshme sa duhani. Nga ana tjeter disa studiues besojne se te pish 5 cigare marijuane ne jave eshte e njejte me pirjen e nje pakete cigare cdo dite. Marijuana mund te rrise ritmin e zemres deri ne 50%, te shkaktoje infarkte ne raste te rralla dhe ndikon mbi funksionimin e sistemit imun. Produktet pa tym te duhanit, sic jane mentet dhe camcakezet me nikotine. Substanca e pare shkrihet ne goje nga ku kalon ne gjak shume shpejt. Ndersa camcakezi mbahet neper goje. Ndryshe nga sa besohet keto produkte jane shume te rrezikshme dhe shfaqin po te njejtat efekte negative sikurse pirja e duhanit por gjithashtu mbartin nje rrezik te larte per shfaqje te lezioneve orale( te gojes), kancerit oral, si dhe problemeve te ndryshme dentare sic mund te jene humbja e dhembeve apo paradontopative(mishit te dhembeve).

----------


## mia@

Nuk e pi duhanin per vete. Habitem se si njerezit e pine dhe kur i dine pasojat qe shkakton ne organizmin tone.Kesaj i thone te helmosh,te vrasesh veten me deshire.

----------


## E=mc²

> Nuk e pi duhanin per vete. Habitem se si njerezit e pine dhe kur i dine pasojat qe shkakton ne organizmin tone.Kesaj i thone te helmosh,te vrasesh veten me deshire.


Dea me siper kam shkruar mbi 5 faqe word per problemin e duhanit, jam koshient per pasojat dhe e pi jashte mase shum. Eshte fiksim dhe eshte teper e veshtire per ta hequr, duke qene i vete dijshem per gjithcka qe mund te vij nga duhani apo nga konsumimi i dickaje tjeter. Sa per informacion sapo e ndeza nje cigare mbas postimit pasi u lodha pak duke shkruar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Pse e pi dhe a je munduar ndonjehere ta lesh Peon?

----------


## E=mc²

> Pse e pi dhe a je munduar ndonjehere ta lesh Peon?


Dea perpara se te fejohesha e mora mundimin ta lija cigaren, doja ta tradhetoja gjene qe dashuroja me shum, po prap u ktheva pas dhe e fillova. Te them te drejten dy here kam tentuar dhe asnjeher se kam lene ne menyre definitive vetem per nje kohe te shkurter duke e mbajtur mendjen po prap aty. Mua me duket e pamundur, dhe nuk e marr mundimin qe ta le, pasi e shikoje si te nevojshme ne trup pranin e nikotines dhe nxjerjen e tymit nga goja dhe hunda.

----------


## AnaH_M

un se nxjer nga hunda se me djeginn hundet heheh

----------


## E=mc²

> un se nxjer nga hunda se me djeginn hundet heheh


Ndoshta e nxjer pa vetedije, kur e ke me vetedije ndoshta ndjen djegie te hundes  :perqeshje:  

Pa e banalizuar, me thuaje te drejten Njoni-ch mbas aktit seksual cfare kenaqesie ndjen me ndezjen e nje cigareje, edhe thuaje qe se nxjer nga hundet pastaj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Une kam gati tre vjet qe e kam lene por e kam pi per nja 10 -12 vite.


E di njeri sa kohe i duhet trupit te njeriut te marr veten nga pasojat e pirjes se duhanit?

----------


## AnaH_M

> Ndoshta e nxjer pa vetedije, kur e ke me vetedije ndoshta ndjen djegie te hundes  
> 
> Pa e banalizuar, me thuaje te drejten Njoni-ch mbas aktit seksual cfare kenaqesie ndjen me ndezjen e nje cigareje, edhe thuaje qe se nxjer nga hundet pastaj


hahah o ku me dit ka del tymi,kryesorja ne po ja djegim,dhe spo bahet me e lon,edhe pse un nuk e pij shum

ne banes nuk e pij per shkak te vocrakut,te diellen si cohem prej gjumi ha dicka te leht dhe shkoi drejt ne loje,merem me futboll,dhe pas loje si vij ne shtepi nuk pij,dmth te diellen a pij 2-3 a jo,edhe te marten dhe te ejnten pas ores 19 spij se jam ne trening,mirepo te premten dhe te shtunen nje paket shkon rehat,sidomos kur dal nga ato lojrat e mia......

ndoshta gaboj vetem them me veten ato babloket tan e maj mend e dredhonin kacakun ter diten,kumedit cfaar duhani kan pi dhe prap jetuan nga 80-90 vjet,ku me dit.....

----------


## Sefedini_PZ

Duhani eshte gjeja me e keqe ne kete bote qe e konsumon njeriu!
Bile duhani eshte edhe me i keq se alkoholi, droga, etj. per mendimin tim, sepse ai qe pin duhan perveq se e helmon veten i helmon edhe te tjeret kunder deshires se tyre, kurse ata qe perdorin alkoholin apo drogen e helmojne vetem veten.
Pra ne qe nuk pijme duhanin po e thithim tymin qe e nxjerrin duhanpiresit kunder deshires tone por sepse kjo po na imponohet nga te tjeret sepse po punojme bashke me ta dhe nuk po kemi mundesi te largohemi prej tyre.
Pastaj nese ju ndalohet pirja e duhanit keta njerez ankohen per shkelje te te drejtave njerezore, kurse qe ata neve na helmojne nuk qenka shkelje e te drejtave njerezore!

----------


## Bahtiri

O duhani ju knaq sidomos kur jeni nervoz edhe veres kur te dal ne trrac  naten vone t'knaq valla

----------


## ville HIM

D:\My Documents\My Pictures\pamje te ndryshme\Stop%20Smoking.gif

----------


## Izadora

Duhani eshte nje lloje vesi qe eshte shume e veshtire te hiqet.

----------


## AJSBERG

Nuk eshte e veshtire fare.

----------

